# عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560



## سلة زووم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*















.. | ₪ | سلامٌ عليكم و رحمةٌ من اللهِ و بركاته | ₪ | ..



مرحباً بكم أيها الكرام من أعضاء و زوار موقع اسواق التجارة السعودية من كل مكان



اليوم اقدم لكم مجموعة من اجهزة الانترنت المتنقله من الشركة الرائدة هواوي







احدث الاجهزة عالية السرعة

















باسعار مميزة جداً وهذا العرض الخاص بالراوتر الاعلى سرعة



**الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E589

الـــســرعــة : 100 م.ب

المستخدمين : 10 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : 10 ساعات
*​*
















السعر : 645 ريال










**الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E587*
*
الـــســرعــة : 43 م.ب

المستخدمين : 5 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : 5 ساعات
*​*
















السعر : 595 ريال










*
*الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E683*​ *
الـــســرعــة : 28 م.ب

المستخدمين : 30 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : بدون بطارية يعمل على الكهرباء
*​*

















السعر : 545 ريال










*​ *الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E586*​ *
الـــســرعــة : 21 م.ب

المستخدمين : 5 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : 5 ساعات
*​*
















السعر : 395 ريال









*​ *الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E5331*​ *
الـــســرعــة : 21 م.ب

المستخدمين : 8 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : 6 ساعات
*​*
















السعر : 335 ريال










*​ *الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E560*​ *
الـــســرعــة : 7.2 م.ب

المستخدمين : 5 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : 5 ساعات

*​*














السعر : 325 ريال












**الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E173*​ *
الـــســرعــة : 7.2 م.ب

المستخدمين : 1 مستخدمين

الــبــطـاريــة : بدون
*​*
















السعر : 60 ريال
العدد : 5









الشحن الى اي مكان في المملكة توجد فيه شركات شحن سواء رواحل او زاجل او غيرها على حسب اختيار العميل



.: في النهاية أتمنى أن العرض أعجبكم :.


و أستودعكم الله ،،



°.♥.° سلة زووم °.♥.° 




*​


----------



## سلة زووم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

سبحان الله


----------



## ابراهيم العبيدي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

راوتر هواوي b683 مفتوح علي جميع الشبكات؟


----------



## سلة زووم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

اي نعم مفتوح

وتقدر تشتريه عن طريق موقعنا مباشره

سلة زووم للتسوق


----------



## samr07 (1 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

اسعد الله مساءك .. بس حبيت اعرف سعر e589 اليوم؟


----------



## سلة زووم (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

اي نعم هذي الاسعار زي ماهي واضحه


----------



## samr07 (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*



سلة زووم قال:


> اي نعم هذي الاسعار زي ماهي واضحه



اجل على كذا جرير أرخص منكم ... :sm11:


----------



## سلة زووم (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

ماهي الموديلات الموجوده بسعر ارخص عند جرير

وكم الاسعار


----------



## samr07 (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

E589 مع شريحة زين 14gb ب ٦٩٩ ريال لخصم حق الشريحة ١٥٠ ريال على الأقل يصبح السعر ٥٤٩ريال ... ولا تنسى انه حتى لو تساوى السعر جرير اضمن على الأقل لك قبيل لو كان هناك مشكلة .


----------



## سلة زووم (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

*
**الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E589

اسعارنا بـ 645 ريال

اسعار جرير بـ 699 ريال
 *​* 
-----------------------------------------------------

**الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E587*
​* اسعارنا بـ 595 ريال

جرير لايوجد لديها هذا الجهاز 
*
*-----------------------------------------------------

* *الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E683*​ *
اسعارنا بـ 545 ريال

اسعار جرير بـ 599 ريال 
*
*----------------------------------------------------- * *
الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E586*​ ​* اسعارنا بـ 395 ريال

اسعار جرير بـ 499 ريال
 
فرق كبير بالسعر
*
*----------------------------------------------------- * *
الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E5331*​ *
اسعارنا بـ 335 ريال

اسعار جرير بـ 399 ريال*

*-----------------------------------------------------*​* 
* *الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E560*​ *
اسعارنا بـ 325 ريال

جرير لايوجد لديها هذا الجهاز
*​
*-----------------------------------------------------

 **الــــــنـــــوع : Huawei E173*​*
اسعارنا بـ 60 ريال

اسعار جرير بـ 120 ريال



هذا توضيح لفرق اسعار بيننا وبين جرير

وجميع الاجهزة لدينا عليها ضمان

ايضاً لدينا مقر رئيسي بالقصيم

وموقع الكتروني ( سلة زووم للتسوق )

وتصحيح قيمة الشريحة 14 جيجا وهي عرض من زين بـ 45 ريال


*


----------



## samr07 (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

على فكره e5332 الذي هو أحدث من e5331 سعره بالسوق من 270-300 ريال وأنا أخذه من احد المحلات 300 ريال ، ولماذا أغفلت ان e589 في جرير مع شريحة من زين 4g 14g لمدة ثلاث اشهر ؟! هذي لوحده كم سعرها . إذا كم صار سعر الراوتر ؟!


----------



## سلة زووم (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*



samr07 قال:


> على فكره e5332 الذي هو أحدث من e5331 سعره بالسوق من 270-300 ريال وأنا أخذه من احد المحلات 300 ريال ، ولماذا أغفلت ان e589 في جرير مع شريحة من زين 4g 14g لمدة ثلاث اشهر ؟! هذي لوحده كم سعرها . إذا كم صار سعر الراوتر ؟!



انا ذكرت بنهاية الموضوع انه سعر الشريحة بـ 45 ريال وهي عرض من زين سابق

وجميع الشرائح ستوك

تحياتي


----------



## samr07 (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*

خلاص اجل ابأخذ منك e589 بس بشرط تعطيني معه شريحة 14g وادفع لك حقه 45 ريال حسب قولك وبالتالي يصير المجموع 690ريال . هاه خلاص انت تقول الشريحة ب 45 ريال + 645 قيمة الجهاز المجموع 690 ريال .
الفرق بينك وبين جرير 9 ريال فقط ، اجل جرير اضمن لي .


----------



## سلة زووم (4 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض راوترات هواوي b683 - e5331 - e589 - e587 - e586 - e560*



samr07 قال:


> خلاص اجل ابأخذ منك e589 بس بشرط تعطيني معه شريحة 14g وادفع لك حقه 45 ريال حسب قولك وبالتالي يصير المجموع 690ريال . هاه خلاص انت تقول الشريحة ب 45 ريال + 645 قيمة الجهاز المجموع 690 ريال .
> الفرق بينك وبين جرير 9 ريال فقط ، اجل جرير اضمن لي .



خذ من الي تبي

حياك الله


----------

